# شركة تركية لانتاج ماكينات المنيوم و pvc



## عبد الرشيد عمر (7 فبراير 2012)

نحن واحد من اكبر المصانع الموجودة في تركيا نقوم بصناعة الماكينات المنيوم,والكسسوارات و البروفيل (PVC) من قطع،لحيم و غسسيل المنتوج للابواب والشبابيك و نقوم بتصدير منتجاتنا الي كثير في انحاء العالم ونريد ان ندخل الى الاسواق العريبة ونبحث وكلاء لنا في الدول العربية. علما باننانستطيع توفير الميتجات في كل مكان. وكذالك بامكاننا تاسيس وتجهيزالمنصانع ثم تسليم المفتاح
فالى الذين يهتمون بالامر اني بانتظار جوابكم. 

للاستفسار اكثر يمكنكم الاتصال 

[email protected]
00905532771779


----------

